# Tomb Blades



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Has anyone tried using them yet? They look amazing on paper, especially with the particle guns and the +1 BS add-on. But are they actually any good? I know most people are put off by the phallic control rod, but that doesn't mean that they aren't any good on the table.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been to busy using Wraiths and Stalkers to try them... but they do look very temping


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Imagine pairing tomb blades using particle guns with a stalker. 5 twin-linked S6 blasts... Not friendly.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

very true, however I like shadowlooms and TBs them up dat cover save.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i think the best option would be to just just ONE of the options (thats not the gun switch).

and honestly i feel that giving them a 3+ is the best option, since there is a lack of AP3 weapons, lots of AP2 & 1, which means if they want to deny armor they are shooting weapons that are best spent elsewhere.

other than that maybe taking the blasts and stealth, hide em in some sort of terrain and blast the sh*t out of stuffs.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Da Joka said:


> very true, however I like shadowlooms and TBs them up dat cover save.


If you're turbo-boosting then you aren't shooting. Are you unning them as a pure distraction unit? IMO, the armor upgrade is better, unless you plan to camp in cover a lot. But relying on turbo-boosting beyond turn 1, maybe 2 won't accomplish much.

The Tomb Blades are interesting and potentially good. But they can become expensive very quickly. It is nice that they get Reanimation but with max squad being 5 they won't last long. The increase to BS 5 is likely only good with the particle beamer, since they other guns are twin-linked. So if you plan to run them with a stalker to twin-link the casters you don't need the BS 5 either.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Touche. Hadn't thought of that. I was focused on decreasing scatter.

That said, shieldvanes it is if coupled with a stalker.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a unit of 5 that I like using: I just give them particle beamers and use them as a support unit.

I'll often keep them in reserve, then move 12" on and smash any large hoard units that are approaching my army. I don't value the other weapons much since I have plenty of those sorts of guns, but I lack anti-hoard weaponry making tomb blades perfect.
I don't bother with any other upgrades since they just increase the cost of the unit without significant bonuses: added BS doesn't help much on blasts (or twin-linked weapons) and while 3+ save is lovely there are enough AP3+ weapons about to get round it, while its quite easy to maneuver your blades to avoid a selection of enemy weapons, to turbo-boost them or grab cover saves.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

The models still don't appeal to me at all, so if I did crons they would never be brought or used.

But the particle beamers are very cool.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I actually like the models, despite the presence of the questionable looking control system.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Oddly, it's not even a control system. The bikes are pre-programmed with attack vectors and flight patterns. The Necron is literally just there for the ride, maybe to pull the trigger. And not to rehash too much from the vehicles, they don't even need control systems as they are directly linked to the bikes.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I like the models. It's nice to see a jetbike/bike that doesn't look like all the others.

As for gameplay, if I were to use them, I'd either pack a 3+ save and have either TL gauss or Tesla, or use the particle beamer with no other upgrades. I don't want to spend too many points on them.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Not a fan of the models, I'm using destroyer conversions I made before the proper stuff came out... and I just don't care to upgrade to the real things.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I think the idea of them is good, they have great weapons and good upgrades to make them better, but the squad cap of 5 is a pain when it comes to reanimation, on too many occasions I have had them taken out all in one phase and they have done very little. However I do continue to use them as the models look cool (not much of a reason i know) and given the chance they can be devatsating. I'm more likely to use them in apocalypse as the formation in this months white dwarf is pretty good.


----------



## Sothot (Jul 22, 2011)

Have a squad of 5 I am eager to get on the table. I like the stealth upgrade and beamer more for perceived threat and hopefully wasted heavy firepower to relieve other parts of my army. Love the model, pain in the ass to paint and build though :s


----------

